# NO vax kitties!



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

I got my male fixed and the other two females go in on the 25th this month. No vax! I am so proud. They are awesome kittens. Really coming into their own. They enjoy their raw diet thoroughly. I am SO happy I switched all my cats/kittens on it! 

Totally worth it!


----------

